
Google asks Supreme Court to overrule disastrous ruling on API copyrights - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/01/google-asks-supreme-court-to-overrule-disastrous-ruling-on-api-copyrights/
======
gnunez
I would think Oracle's stance on this issue would be deemed anti-competitive
by the courts as were similar rulings in the past. What google did is exactly
what AMD did with Intel's instruction set -- duplicated the api. What can of
worms would this open up if suddenly you couldn't run your x86 mission
critical programs on your AMD servers because of some insane copyright
violation ruling? I really hope this decision gets overturned by the supreme
court -- as it should.

